# Lessons



## Crop Doctor (Sep 3, 2011)

Does any one in the area offer one on one fly casting lessons? I saw a post a couple of years ago of a guide in the East Hill area. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Lance Davis is the instructor you are thinking of. Only certified master casting instructor I know of in town. screen name here is "a"


----------



## Crop Doctor (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------

